

Roadmap to the President's White House Economic Advisors - tptacek
http://keithhennessey.com/2010/08/08/economic-roles/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+KeithHennessey+%28Keith+Hennessey%3A+Your+guide+to+American+economic+policy%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
tptacek
This is an R from Bush #43's National Economic Council describing what all
these people (SecT, Commerce, CEA, OMB, etc) do. Read at least from the middle
on down, where he runs the example of "should we support a $1 gas tax
increase".

h/t Marginal Revolution.

------
anigbrowl
Excellent and refreshingly non-ideological guide to how government
administration works on a practical level. Even for the simplest decisions
there are a lot of stakeholders whose views have to be taken into account.

